# Is Brandon Knight our point guard of the future?



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

http://msn.foxsports.com/wisconsin/...-milwaukee-s-point-guard-of-the-future-011514



> Knight has been a bright spot in what has been a dreary season. The 22-year-old has averaged 17.6 points, 4.5 rebounds, 4.5 assists and 2.3 turnovers per game since Dec. 1, including a seven-game stretch in which he scored 23.7 per game.


This type of article scares me a bit. Brandon Knights game looks built to be a sixth man scoring combo guard but the Bucks seem intent on making him a pg. I think this line of thinking could change quickly if we end up in a position on draft day should Smart of Exum become our best option. In a point guard driven NBA sinking too deep of an investment in the wrong guy could keep us set back even if we land a star in this years draft.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

It's tough to say. I don't think he's ever going to be a guy who racks up a ton of assists, but I would love to see a lineup where he has a couple of capable secondary ball handlers in the lineup. Perhaps Giannis and Wiggins could fit that role?

:yep:


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I think he'd be a great first guy off the bench, but I'm not a fan of him as our starting pg.


----------

